# Marino Rocks - SA - Launching



## minivau (Dec 22, 2008)

I went for a drive down to Marino Rocks yesterday for the first time, i was surprised at how steep some of the hills are around there!

What is the best place to launch a kayak in that area ?? i saw the path near the cafe there, but it seemed the path going down there was all cracked up which would make it hard to use my little kayak trailer.. 
the other placed i checked out was at the Kingston Park caravan park, that looked like it would be a better place to launch.

Is there any other locations around that area that are easier to launch to get out in the Marino area??

Cheers


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

Most of us who fish down there launch at Seacliff Beach. With care, you can get any vehicle on and off the beach - park in the adjacent carpark. It is a bit of a paddle/pedal around to Marino and areas south, but you do pass through some pretty productive squid areas on the way. The ramp at the bottom of Jervois Tce is OK if you have something really tiny and light that you can carry down to the water, otherwise forget it!

cheers

David


----------



## minivau (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi David,

Thanks for the info

I will try seacliff on Friday morning then, so you think my Holden astra should be fine on the beach then?? 

Sounds like a perfect solution if so

Thanks


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

be careful if you launch from the jervois tce ramp, big rocks and occassional rogue waves are dangerous. It aint that far from seacliff beach to hallet cove/marino, plus you can drag a lure on your way round there.


----------



## minivau (Dec 22, 2008)

waldo said:


> be careful if you launch from the jervois tce ramp, big rocks and occassional rogue waves are dangerous. It aint that far from seacliff beach to hallet cove/marino, plus you can drag a lure on your way round there.


I went this morning and launched from Seacliff boat ramp. It was a great morning for it, very flat waters and there were a few big sized squid around.


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

Well done! Glad it worked out for you and you caught some squid.

cheers

David


----------

